# Conexionado del L298



## hawk360 (Mar 8, 2007)

Necesito montar un integrado L298 para controlar un motor pero tengo un par de dudas. Los PINs denominado SEN_A y SEN_B para que sirven exactamente? Esque he visto en el datasheet que lo conectan a masa con una resistencia y lo utiliza para controlar la corriente que circula. Puedo conectalo directamente a masa si no quiero controlar esta corriente? Puedo separar la masa de control de la de potencia? 

Otra duda que tengo es que no se como conectar los diodos "volantes" (creo que se llaman así), ni que intensidad deben aguantar estos.

Y ya que estoy, por pedir que no quede, si alguien me pudiera pasar algun esquema con utilizando este integrado me seria de gran ayuda para poder tener algun ejemplo y se lo agradecería mucho.

Un saludo!!


----------



## sp_27 (Mar 8, 2007)

El integrado L298 cuyo equivalente es el NTE7071, el pin 1 es Current Sensing A y el pin 15 es Current Sensing B segun el manual de reemplazos de ECG, la traducción correcta supongo que es detector de corriente.

Los diodos 'volantes' se conocen mejor como diodos rectificadores, y la corriente que soportan varia en cada dispositivo. Por lo general mientras mayor corriente soporten mas grandes son, puedes ver su funcionamiento en la página: 
http://electronred.iespana.es/electronred/diodo.htm
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diodo
y una foto:
http://recursos.cnice.mec.es/bancoimagenes/ArchivosImagenes/DVD03/CD06/1816__10_a_1.jpg

Estuve buscando un esquema donde utilicen ese integrado pero no consegui ninguno.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Mar 8, 2007)

http://www.st.com/stonline/products/literature/ds/1773.pdf

Fue el primer resultado que me salio en google al colocar "l298"

Hay que buscar amigo!.


----------



## hawk360 (Mar 9, 2007)

Y puedo conectarlas directamente a masa estos dos PINs (1 y 15)????

Y con lo de los diodos me referia a los 4 diodos que se conectan cuando se utilizan motores para eliminar las corrientes inversas que generan las bobinas del motor.

De todas formas, gracias!!!


----------



## edugonza (Abr 5, 2007)

hola:
       La corriente maxima que soporta el L298 es 2 amp por canal, si los colocas en paralelo puedes lograr hasta 3.5 amp, los diodos de recuperacion rapido, como el FT307, que soportan unos 3 amp serian ideales para trabajar hasta 2 amp por canal.
Con respecto al tema de las resistencias , yo las colocaria, ya que es la unica forma de proteger conjuntamente con los diodos  al integrado L298. ya que este no posee ningun tipo de proteccion, por eso , insisto, los diodos y las resistencias sensoras son las que que van a garantizar que tu circuito funcione.
Los valores son 0.5 ohms 2 watt, colocar un buen dicipador en el integrado ya que disipa solamente 25w. 
la tension maxima es de 42 v, y esta totalmente separado de la tensión de control (5 a 7v). las masas son separadas, y asegurate de colocar un fusible de 2amp para proteger.
No se que motor estas usando, pero si funcionan en forma lenta y estas modulando pwm, tendria que cambiar la modulacion para poder darle al motor mas energia, pero ese es otro tema.
espero haberte podido ayudar, saludos desde Argentina


----------



## Mauricio2346 (Nov 11, 2007)

Saludos
Tengo una pregunta con respecto a estos controladores.
No entiendo la parte de tierras separadas.  tengo entendido que el pin 8 es la tierra de todo el integrado, potencia y logica

Espero respuesta


----------



## luki_91 (Sep 29, 2008)

Las resistencias de SenA y SenB sirven para limitar la corriente del motor, si le pones un potenciometro podes hacerlo de velocidad variable, y si lo conectas directamente a GND vas a lograr la máxima velocidad del motor.
Los diodos "Volantes", que realmente no se si se llaman asi, sirven para que en el momento en que se apaga el motor, el pico de tensión inversa que genera la inductancia del mismo no queme el circuito integrado.
El esquema es muy ambiguo, depende de si lo quieras usar con pulsadores, o con un microcontrolador, estos circuitos tienen entrada Smitch Trigger(creo que se escribe asi), es una entrada CMOS que cuando no esta conectada a nada simula un "1" y para que sea "0" hayque conectarlo a masa.
Para conectarlo con un pulsador, basta con conectar un terminal de este a la entrada del circuito integrado, y el otro terminal a masa. Si lo vas a usar con un microcontrolador necesitas manejarlo con transistores, o con un buffer "Open Collector". Espero que te haya sido de buena ayuda mi respuesta, exitos!


----------



## Robotics07 (Nov 4, 2008)

Qua tal tengo una duda donde quedan las tierras de logica y de potencia del motor, ¿se conectan a la misma tierra del integrado?,   el disipador es forsozamente indispensable?, alguien tiene algun diagrama de como conectar los transistores o los buffres al integrado,,,, saludos se los agradecere si me pudices atender gracias...


----------



## Edpico (Abr 14, 2009)

Robotics07 dijo:
			
		

> Qua tal tengo una duda donde quedan las tierras de logica y de potencia del motor, ¿se conectan a la misma tierra del integrado?,   el disipador es forsozamente indispensable?, alguien tiene algun diagrama de como conectar los transistores o los buffres al integrado,,,, saludos se los agradecere si me pudices atender gracias...




Las Tierras del Integrado tambien son dos una logica y una de los motores, y el uso del disipador dependera del consumo de tus motores, si esta cercano a los 4 amperios por supuesto debes usar uno. Si los motores son pequeños (digamos de 1 amperio) no tendras que usar el disipador.


----------



## dragondgold (Oct 9, 2009)

Hola, yo estoy armando un robot con un L298 y resulta que no logro hacerlo andar lo controlo por medio de un PIC 16F877 la alimentación lógica es de 5V y las salidas del PIC con niveles TTL, pero el driver no me funciona lo estoy alimentando con 7V de unas pilas recargables de 2800mA y cuando lo enciendo cae a una tensión de 5V, en el datasheet del integrado dice que la Vs mínima es Vih + 2.5V y la verdad que no entiendo eso agradecería la ayuda ya que vengo como de dos semanas con esto y no logro hacerlo andar.


----------



## dack_alex (Oct 13, 2009)

mira yo estoy usando este driver y estoy utilizando este diagrama, me imagino que es para controlAR motores mira espero te sirva


----------



## joan2009 (Ene 17, 2010)

es para motores pap y dc

tendrias que enviar esquema para poder intentar solucionar


----------



## elektro_77 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hola a todos ... miren yo tengo que hacer un proyecto que es : un regulador de velocidad por PWM para motores de CC utilizando el puerto paralelo de la compu y de ahi a un microcontrolador JL3 para desembocar en la placa del proyecto. Este tiene que controlar , ademas de la velocidad con un encoder , el sentido de giro del motor , para ello utilizo el L298. Les queria preguntar cuales son las diferencias que hay entre las conexiones del L298 con un motor paso a paso ( como vi en un esquema en pdf que pasaron ) con uno de CC y como lo tendria que conectar . Les agradeceria que me pasaran un esquematico si pueden muchas gracias .. espero sus respuestas .


----------



## muessli (Feb 20, 2010)

Hola Electro, la diferencia entre conectar un motor PAP y uno dc comun es la cantidad de los mismos. El l298 te permite conectar 2 motores dc de hasta un maximo de 2 amp por motor. En el caso de motor PAP te permite conectar uno bipolar. Las conexiones de amobos las podes ver en la hoja de datos del l298.

Con respecto a lo que comentan mas arriba me parece que no seria necesario usar diodos de protecion del tipo fr3xx ya que si nos basamos en que  son solo para proteger de picos inversos un 1n4007 puede soportar algo asi como 1200v en los no repetitivos.
Si alguien tiene una razon por la que no deberia ser asi agradeceria me cuentes.
Saludos.


----------



## elektro_77 (Feb 23, 2010)

Gracias por tu respuesta...fue de ayuda..


----------



## pepe55 (May 25, 2010)

wenas
esoty hacinedo un montaje con motores paso a paso utilizando el L298 y me gustaria saber si las patillas 6 y 11 (enables) me gustaria saber si habria que conectarlos a Vcc??


----------



## gemius (May 27, 2010)

yo las conecte a el pin 1 y el pin 1 con una res de 10k y de alli a  vcc (5v) y funciono correctamente espero q*UE* te resulte ati.


----------



## mario mendez mendez (May 28, 2010)

en la pagina de STmicroelectronica ahi busca el data sheet o lo que es lo mismo la hoja de datos de el Driver L298


----------



## doctorleog (Jun 29, 2010)

dack_alex dijo:


> mira yo estoy usando este driver y estoy utilizando este diagrama, me imagino que es para controlAR motores mira espero te sirva



son motores paso a paso, de casualidad no tienen uno con motores dc


----------



## lubeck (Jun 29, 2010)

> son motores paso a paso, de casualidad no tienen uno con motores dc



el l298 también funciona con motores dc (no de mucho consumo de corriente) en lugar de conectar las cuatro bobinas del motor paso a paso conectas las dos del motor dc... 
busca lo relacionado a puentes H

pd... cuando le preguntes a alguien en especifico fijate en la fecha de su ultima participacion.....


----------



## VIKKOSKY (Jun 30, 2010)

Hola a todos en el foro...

Igual voy haciendo mis pruebas con:

1.- El puerto paralelo por el cual genero los pulsos para manejar un motor paso a paso bipolar
2.- Puesto que ya tengo la secuencia por puerto paralelo no uso el L297. Me gusta el ahorro 
3.- Uso un L298...

y tambien tengo la misma y fatídica duda que @hawk360, para que Rayos sirven las patas SENS_A y SENS_B??? no se si alguien pudiera contestar con una explicación exclusivamente para novatos...

vikko


----------



## lubeck (Jun 30, 2010)

> con una explicación exclusivamente para novatos



mi respuesta novata seria que no sirve para nada conectalas a tierra....
en teoria sirven par saber cuanta corriente fluye por el motor... y sensarlo...


----------



## VIKKOSKY (Jul 3, 2010)

Gracias por contestar..

Ahora tengo dos dudas... 
y de que me sirve sensar la corriente?? para hacer algun cambio en la alimentacion al motor o al l298??

Pregunto porque yo le puse por si acaso resistencias de 1 Ohm... 5 wats... y todo funciona casi perfectamente salvo por un sonido que sale de los motores constantemente y cambia cada vez que hago un cambio en los pulsos... le estaria metiendo mucha corriente??? y acaso tengo que colocarle mas "ohmiaje" a las res???

vik


----------



## lubeck (Jul 3, 2010)

> y de que me sirve sensar la corriente?? para hacer algun cambio en la alimentacion al motor o al l298??


eso funciona cuando esta en conjunto con el l297... para que no se jejeje... bueno si se pero verificalo en el datasheet del l297



> Pregunto porque yo le puse por si acaso resistencias de 1 Ohm... 5 wats... y todo funciona casi perfectamente salvo por un sonido que sale de los motores constantemente y cambia cada vez que hago un cambio en los pulsos... le estaria metiendo mucha corriente??? y acaso tengo que colocarle mas "ohmiaje" a las res???


quitasela no pasa nada.... fijate en el datasheet del l298 y son transistores con el emisor a tierra...
o dejalas da igual...


----------



## VIKKOSKY (Jul 14, 2010)

Holas de nuevo!

Ya estoy desesperado... 
No se como rayos quitarle el molesto ruido al motor... bueno si alguien pudiera aconsejarme al respecto estaria muy agradecido...

Vik


----------



## lubeck (Jul 14, 2010)

De que ruido hablas no lo habias mencionado o si????

podrias subir el diagrama de conexion incluyendo modelos de motor y fuente que utilizas...


----------



## joga (Jul 16, 2010)

VIKKOSKY dijo:


> Holas de nuevo!
> 
> Ya estoy desesperado...
> No se como rayos quitarle el molesto ruido al motor... bueno si alguien pudiera aconsejarme al respecto estaria muy agradecido...
> ...


El ruido que se escucha es de la frecuencia que estas ingresando para darle velocidad al motor(puede que la corriente sea muy alta), si el motor no se calienta no pasa nada, si estas usando el l298 en conjunto con el l297 el ruido se puede reducir bajando la corriente de consumo para los motores. 

Leyendo uno de tus comentarios anteriores me doy cuenta que no estas utilizando el l297creo que deberias hacerlo, es muy facil de utilizar siguiendo el  diagrama que pusieron al principio. 

Como estas ingresando los la secuencia de pulsos al motor? 
usas un microcontrolador?

 En alguna ocación yo hice eso por que no conocia el l297, pero realmente es mas conveniente utilizarlo ya que una de sus mayores ventajas es que controla automaticamente la corriente de los motores en conjunto con el l298 y únicamente debes controlar una entrada del l297 para acer girar el motor y otro para indicarle la direccion, tambien puedes habilitar o desabilitar el motor para que no este energizado cuando esta detenido.


----------



## VIKKOSKY (Jul 22, 2010)

Bueno aca va mi conexion del l298.

Para la activación de pasos utilizo una secuencia generada por soft. desde la misma CPU; Respecto de la fuente, aprovecho la fuente de la CPU de 550 watts; de los cuales obtengo los 12V y el 5V; y la activacion de los pulsos lo hago por puerto paralelo y no utilizo ningun microcontrolador evitando aun el l297 (y esa es la idea)... solo directamente envio pulsos desde el puerto paralelo hasta el L298...

y sobre los motores utilizo unos de 2.2 amps, 2.2 vlts., y 1.8 grados... , unipolares (a los que los manejo como bipolares) con una resistencia interna de 2 ohm por bobina; aunque debo decirles que probe con muchos otros motores y el ruido molesto continua...

Ah y sobre los pines 1 y 15 lubeck tenias razón... Y, pro ultimo la secuencia de pulsos que uso es simple... no es la gran cosa ahi va...

0101
0110
1010
1001

Que son pulsos en modo Full step. Con los pulsos en modo half igual el problema del ruido que vienen de los motores.. 

Y por si acaso les dejo la simulación en proteus... y espero puedan ayudarme con algunas ideas... 

vikkosky.


----------



## lubeck (Jul 22, 2010)

Mmmmmm a mi lo que se me hace raro es esto a lo mejor me equivoco pero estas utilizando motores unipolares 6cables y la configuracion la tienes para un bipolar no es el mismo conexionado pero el l298 si puede funcionar para ambos y la secuencia es diferente...
confirma si es de 4 o 6 cables... y me parece que los unipolares se pueden hacer bipolares segun la conexion
ahi hay algo raro...
saludos...


----------



## VIKKOSKY (Jul 23, 2010)

Pues son de 6 cables y los conecte asi...

Naranja--------> al input1 del l298
Blanco
Cafe-----------> al input2 del l298
(entre estos la resistencia es 2 ohm)


Verde----------> al input3 del l298
Negro
Azul-----------> al input4 del l298
(entre estos la res es 2ohm)


----------



## lubeck (Jul 23, 2010)

Seis es de 6 cables es unipolar

intenta esto:
Naranja--------> al input1 del l298
Blanco---------> Tierra
Cafe-----------> al input2 del l298
la resistencia entre el blanco y naranja debe ser igual que el blanco y cafe
si esto es igual entonces el blanco si es el comun y va a tierra si no esta mal hay que encontrar el comun


Verde----------> al input3 del l298
Negro---------->Tierra
Azul-----------> al input4 del l298
la resistencia entre el negro y verde debe ser igual que el negro y azul
si esto es igual entonces el negro si es el comun y va a tierra si no esta mal hay que encontrar el comun

y verifica que la secuencia sea correcta si gira normalmente esta bien si vibra un poco o se regresa esta mal...

saludos


----------



## borodelostoldos (Abr 14, 2011)

A ver muchachos, les paso un esquema para ver si lo mejoramos un poco. La idea es manipular con un switch (solo en la simulacion, para entender el funcionamiento) un L298 al cual tengo conectado dos led para visualizar en que direccion esta circulando corriente. 
En la pata IN1 tengo una señal de relor de 20kHz simulando un PWM al 50%. La pata IN2 la idea es conectarla a Vcc y GND mediante el switch para cambiar de sentido de giro. Por ultimo la pata ENA habilita o no todo el canal con el que estoy trabajando.
Todo muy lindo pero no anda como yo quiero, ven algo que pueda estar mal?


----------



## muessli (Abr 16, 2011)

> A ver muchachos, les paso un esquema para ver si lo mejoramos un poco. La idea es manipular con un switch (solo en la simulacion, para entender el funcionamiento) un L298 al cual tengo conectado dos led para visualizar en que direccion esta circulando corriente.
> En la pata IN1 tengo una señal de relor de 20kHz simulando un PWM al 50%. La pata IN2 la idea es conectarla a Vcc y GND mediante el switch para cambiar de sentido de giro. Por ultimo la pata ENA habilita o no todo el canal con el que estoy trabajando.
> Todo muy lindo pero no anda como yo quiero, ven algo que pueda estar mal?


Probaste poner resistencias en los leds? las salidas son de 12 v, si bien es una simulacion a veces tenes que poner las cosas lo mas reales posibles. Los 1n4007 no los necesitas para probarlos con leds.
Podes especificar como es que queres que ande como vos queres?
Salu2.


----------



## borodelostoldos (Abr 18, 2011)

Hola muessli, gracias por los consejos! Es verdad que siempre conviene poner todo lo mas real posible, pero te aseguro que en este caso no tiene importacia. Los diodos quedaron ahi porque saque el motor y no los borre por vagancia.
La idea era probar que realmente el PIN ENA habilita o no todo el canal y que el IN2 me permite hacer una inversion de giro  mientras la señal PWM entra por IN1.
Algo bien manual y explicito antes de agregar el PIC. Evidentemente algo falla en la simulacion y siempre mi pretexto es que al cambiar la carpeta MODELS de Proteus para lograr que ande bien el PWM de los PIC alguna otra cosa se rompio.
En fin, me fui derecho al PIC: agregue un 877a y empece a probar cositas sencillas para verificar el funcionamiento. Anduvo perfecto.
Les dejo el diagrama de conexion y algo de codigo por si a alguno le sirve para empezar:

#include <16F877A.h>
#fuses XT, NOWDT, NOPROTECT, NOLVP 
#use delay(clock=4000000)


void main() {

	set_tris_D(0x0F);	// Inicia el puerto D<0:3> como salidas y D<4:7> como entradas
	setup_timer_2(T2_DIV_BY_1, 49, 1);  // Inicializa Timer 2 (mode, period, postscale)
  	setup_ccp1(CCP_PWM);                     // Configure CCP1 as a PWM
	set_pwm1_duty(25);

/************************************************************************  
          	The cycle time will be (1/clock)*4*t2div*(period+1)
	      	In this program clock=4000000 and period=50
		  	So: (1/4000000)*4*1*50 = 50 us or 20 khz
************************************************************************/

	while( TRUE ){

		output_high(PIN_D1);
		output_high(PIN_D0);		// movimiento hacia adelante
		set_pwm1_duty(40);		// velocidad 80%
		delay_ms(1000);

		output_low(PIN_D0);		// movimiento hacia atras
		delay_ms(1000);

		output_high(PIN_D0);		// movimiento hacia adelante
		set_pwm1_duty(25);		// velocidad 50%
		delay_ms(1000);
	}
}

En este programita se tiene que ver como cambiando el pin D0 cambia el sentido de giro del motor, y como variar el ciclo util del PWM. 
Desculada para quien la necesite la conexion del L298. De aqui en adelante apliquen materia gris amigotes!


----------



## terminator (Jul 6, 2012)

luki_91 dijo:


> Las resistencias de SenA y SenB sirven para limitar la corriente del motor, si le pones un potenciometro podes hacerlo de velocidad variable, y si lo conectas directamente a GND vas a lograr la máxima velocidad del motor.
> Los diodos "Volantes", que realmente no se si se llaman asi, sirven para que en el momento en que se apaga el motor, el pico de tensión inversa que genera la inductancia del mismo no queme el circuito integrado.
> El esquema es muy ambiguo, depende de si lo quieras usar con pulsadores, o con un microcontrolador, estos circuitos tienen entrada Smitch Trigger(creo que se escribe asi), es una entrada CMOS que cuando no esta conectada a nada simula un "1" y para que sea "0" hayque conectarlo a masa.
> Para conectarlo con un pulsador, basta con conectar un terminal de este a la entrada del circuito integrado, y el otro terminal a masa. Si lo vas a usar con un microcontrolador necesitas manejarlo con transistores, o con un buffer "Open Collector". Espero que te haya sido de buena ayuda mi respuesta, exitos!


 Hola luki_91, sé que es un tema antiguo, pero puedes decirme si con este L298 se puede reemplazar el siguiente circuito (en la parte del puente H)?
http://robots-argentina.com.ar/MotorCC_PuenteH.htm

gracias.
Terminator.


----------



## sp_27 (Jul 6, 2012)

Ese usuario tiene mas de un año sin registrarse en el foro, te recomiendo que cuando hagas una consulta te dirijas a toda la comunidad


----------



## terminator (Jul 7, 2012)

sp_27 dijo:


> Ese usuario tiene mas de un año sin registrarse en el foro, te recomiendo que cuando hagas una consulta te dirijas a toda la comunidad



Saludos amigos de Foro Elecrónica, pueden decirme si con este L298 se puede reemplazar el siguiente circuito (en la parte del puente H)?
http://robots-argentina.com.ar/MotorCC_PuenteH.htm

gracias.
Terminator.


----------



## borodelostoldos (Jul 7, 2012)

> Saludos amigos de Foro Elecrónica, pueden decirme si con este L298 se puede reemplazar el siguiente circuito (en la parte del puente H)?
> http://robots-argentina.com.ar/MotorCC_PuenteH.htm



Si terminator, podes reemplazar todo el puente H con un L298. De hecho este integrado tiene 2 puentes H completos de 2A cada uno. Si te resulta útil, podes ponerlos en paralelo y tener un Puente H de 4A como explica en la hoja de datos. Su lógica de disparo es TTL compatible y podes conectarlo directamente a un PIC. En mi pequeña notita de más arriba esta explicado justamente ese modo de funcionamiento: puente H para motores CC.
Otra utilidad que tiene, y por la que es realmente conocido, es porque se puede armar muy facil un driver para motores PAP bipolares.
Espero que te sirva la aclaración!


----------



## terminator (Jul 8, 2012)

borodelostoldos dijo:


> Si terminator, podes reemplazar todo el puente H con un L298. De hecho este integrado tiene 2 puentes H completos de 2A cada uno. Si te resulta útil, podes ponerlos en paralelo y tener un Puente H de 4A como explica en la hoja de datos. Su lógica de disparo es TTL compatible y podes conectarlo directamente a un PIC. En mi pequeña notita de más arriba esta explicado justamente ese modo de funcionamiento: puente H para motores CC.
> Otra utilidad que tiene, y por la que es realmente conocido, es porque se puede armar muy facil un driver para motores PAP bipolares.
> Espero que te sirva la aclaración!


 Hola borodelostoldos, tu aclaración ha sido excelente. Voy a revisar tu nota. Lo que me ha quedado en duda es lo siguiente: este puente H lo uso para motores de CC, o sea, cuando quiero hacerlo girar en un sentido y luego en otro y con motores que jalan buena corriente; pero cómo es eso de que su especialidad son los motores paso a paso. No se supone que estos motores pap se manejan con secuencias digitales; entonces, dónde entraría el puente H. Espero que despejes mis dudas. Gracias.

Terminator.


----------



## borodelostoldos (Jul 8, 2012)

Los motores PAP bipolares se operan con una secuencia en la que interviene una inversión de voltaje. Si bien se dice que es una secuencia lógica, lo cierto es que para lograr buen torque (en motores grandecitos) se necesita una etapa de potencia, ahí se utiliza en L298, ya que es ideal porque tiene dos puentes H completos, uno para cada bobina del motor PAP.


----------



## terminator (Jul 23, 2012)

borodelostoldos dijo:


> Los motores PAP bipolares se operan con una secuencia en la que interviene una inversión de voltaje. Si bien se dice que es una secuencia lógica, lo cierto es que para lograr buen torque (en motores grandecitos) se necesita una etapa de potencia, ahí se utiliza en L298, ya que es ideal porque tiene dos puentes H completos, uno para cada bobina del motor PAP.



Muchas gracias por la aclaración borodelostoldos. Saludos.

Terminator.


----------



## fife89 (Ago 4, 2012)

hola gente del foro una pregunta
 h
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




si el pin enableA y enableB los pongo en ALTO(5v) con se ve en el diagrama, y coloco un swich que le suministre 5v a in 1 y 5v al in 3 los dos motores giran en un solo sentido?, si hago lo mismo pero con el in2 y in 4 giran en otro sentido? no entiendo muy bien como funciona


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 4, 2012)

Hola fife89

Si las entradas Enable están a nivel alto los motores no girarán. Para que giren deben estar a nivel bajo.
Fíjate en estas combinaciones:

In1 In2
0___0___No giran.
0___1___giran en una dirección. Si ENA es nivel bajo.
1___0___gira en la otra dirección. Si ENA es nivel bajo.
1___1___No giran. 

Lo mismo ocurre con In3 e In4.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## fife89 (Ago 4, 2012)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola fife89
> 
> Si las entradas Enable están a nivel alto los motores no girarán. Para que giren deben estar a nivel bajo.
> Fíjate en estas combinaciones:
> ...


corrígeme si me equivoco pero ENA Y ENB son para controlar el inicio de la etapa A o B las combinacions que dices son para in1 in 2?

 otra pregunta cuales son los tiempos recomendados de respuesta para que el chip no se deteriore , por ejemplo en1= 1 10ms en1=0 en2=1(cambio de giro del motor)


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 4, 2012)

Hola fife89

En realidad ENA y ENB no son para controlar el inicio de la etapa “A” o “B”.
Esas entradas HABILITAN(Permiten funcionar) al puente H “A” o “B”. Y, las entradas de control IN1, IN2, IN3, IN4 le “dicen” al motor correspondiente que gire en un sentido o en el otro o que se detenga.

Respuesta a esa pregunta que haces y otras que pudieran surgir las puedes encontrar en las hojas de dato del L298.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## naguk10 (Ene 17, 2013)

hola gente.
quisiera que me quiten una duda con el tema del l298,
 no da problemas si lo conecto directo al puerto paralelo?
es que lo use con un pic directo, no habrá pasado los 5 minutos y se me quemo el micro. Por eso pregunto si no me dañaría el puerto paralelo, o como debería conectarlo (no quisiera usar el l297).

saludos!


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 17, 2013)

Hola naguk10

Creo que si se quemó el PIC es probable que se queme también el puerto paralelo.
Investigaste(Analizaste) por qué se quemo el PIC ??

Es probable que tengas algo mal conectado.
Podríamos ver como está hecho tu circuito ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## naguk10 (Ene 17, 2013)

hola MrCarlos y gracias por responder
hice las conexiones como esta en el diagra, solo que en el lugar del l297 va el micro                                                                                       ( http://mech.vub.ac.be/teaching/info/mechatronica/finished_projects_2005/PICROCK/Electronic.htm ), las patas 5,7,10 y 12 se conectan al pic directo (no se si va una resistencia por medio)
mi duda seria si el micro asi como el puerto paralelo puede suministrar la corriente necesaria para las entradas del l298. o necesita algo intermedio?

gracias y saludos!!!


----------



## borodelostoldos (Ene 17, 2013)

> las patas 5,7,10 y 12 se conectan al pic directo (no se si va una resistencia por medio)
> mi duda seria si el micro asi como el puerto paralelo puede suministrar la corriente necesaria para las entradas del l298. o necesita algo intermedio?



Las patas 5,7,10 y 12 se pueden conectar al PIC directo, también las 6 y 11. 
Tenes que tener en cuenta que la alimentación de la parte lógica del L298N (Vcc) va a 5V igual que el PIC, sin embargo la alimentación de la parte de potencia (Vdd) va a la tensión del motor, por ej. 12V. Estos dos no van conectados entre ellos!! Los pines 1 y 15 los podes tirar directamente a masa si no necesitas medir consumo, sino la opción es conectarlos a los canales AN del PIC. 
Saludos!
B


----------



## naguk10 (Ene 17, 2013)

gracias borodelostoldos por tu respuesta 
entonces me serviría una fuente de pc ya que dispongo de 12v y 5v?
hace media hora queme otro micro y estaba conectado directo al l298, me funciono 5 minutos y paso a mejor vida, corro riego que pase lo mismo con el puerto paralelo?

saludos


----------



## borodelostoldos (Ene 17, 2013)

Solo te puedo contestar eso viendo el esquemático de tu circuito. Subí una imagen y lo revisamos a ver que es lo que está mal. Con que voltaje estas trabajando? Con que alimentas el micro? Y el L298?


----------



## naguk10 (Ene 17, 2013)

este es el diagrama que sigo http://mech.vub.ac.be/teaching/info/mechatronica/finished_projects_2005/PICROCK/Electronic.htm
pero sin el l297 
unas dudas que tengo:
debo alimentar por separado el micro y el l298?
las masas deben ser las mismas para el micro y el l298?
disculpa  las preguntas tontas que hago, es que este no es mi fuerte si no la programacion


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 17, 2013)

Hola naguk10

Digamos que como está en el esquema que aparece en el enlace que adjuntaste en tu mensaje #52 está bien.
Pero. . . Yo pondría una fuente de alimentación aparte para el PIN 4 del L298 ya que si es la misma para todo podrían pasar ruidos electromagnéticos atraves del regulador 7805 y afectar el control para el motor.

Si, efectivamente así es. Todas las conexiones a tierra(masa) deben estar interconectadas.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## naguk10 (Ene 17, 2013)

gracias MrCarlos, lo voy a probar.
tengo 2 fuente de pc, entonces uno dejo solo para el motor y el otro para la alimentacion del integrado.
una cosa mas, los diodos que usa para proteger el integrado, es posible remplazar por 2 puente rectificadores, seria negativo- negativo, positivo-positivo, alterna-motor, alterna-motor
saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 17, 2013)

Hola naguk10

En el esquema que aparece en el enlace que adjuntaste en tu mensaje #52 se ve el número de identificación de esos Diodos. FR301.

Analiza las hojas de datos que te adjunto de ese Diodo. Si los puentes rectificadores tienen características similares al respecto de velocidad de recuperamiento(Fast Recovery Rectifier) entonces sí puedes utilizarlos para el mismo fin.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jjavivi (Mar 11, 2013)

Buenas, 

Tengo montado desde hace tiempo un puente H con mosfet independientes y sensado de consumo con un comparador, que me funciona muy bien, pero queria algo mas compacto y practico como el L298P mi problema es, que veo que no usa mosfet, por lo que veo en el datasheet, hay una caida tipica de tension , entre entrada de Vcc y Out a motores de unos 1,7v ¿es tanto? ¿conoceis algun modelo equivalente , tan versatil pero con mosfet?. Yo dispongo de 12v y los motores DC trabajan en 12v no mucho menos.

Saludos.


----------



## JASM123 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hola a todos disculpen estoi tratando de hacer un driver para motores a pasos con el l298 y el l297(con control de corriente) y pues ya he quemado varios de los l298primeramente hice pruebas con una fuente atx (12 volts) y todo funcionaba perfectamente pero después como quería mas velocidad pues aumente el voltaje de la fuente fe por esto que hice una fuente con un trafo puente de diodos y cap  y me daba 37 volts y se quemo el primero. después baje el voltaje por medio de un lm350 y un transistor de paso 2n3055 lo regule a 24 y me volvió a suceder murió el l298 , hace poco hice una ultima prueba a 12 volts y se quemo. lo raro es que en estas ultimas pruebas el chip ni se calentó después de esto volvi a mi fuente de 12 volts atx y todo funciono perfecto ... alguna idea de que pudiera estar pasando.


----------

